# The CLI version of PHP could not be found on your server.



## thomasde (29. Dez. 2012)

Hallo,

Wer kann mal Helfen?

ich benutze Debian 6 mit ispconfig 3 und suPHP

bei der Installation von ein Skript brauch ich php5-cli es ist installiert aber ich bekomme kein zugriff....


kann mir da einer mal Helfen?

Mfg
Thomas


----------

